# Natural Labor Induction - Quick!



## Suzannah (Nov 19, 2001)

My firend will be two weeks "overdue" on Monday, at which point her midwife wants to induce her. My friend does not want to be induced and is looking for natural ways to induce labor. She already knows: mint, spicy food, sex, exercise (mild), castor oil, red wine, licorice.

Any others? I told her you guys would have a plethora of other suggestions, old wives's tales and funny hints. She's on a deadline, so give 'em up QUICK!!


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

Nipple stimulation!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajessica*
Nipple stimulation!

This one works best, IMO. It causes your body to release oxytocin which is what they use to induce you (pitocin is the synthetic form of oxytocin). She can do it by hand or use a breast pump. There are some pressure points she can squeeze to stimulate contractions, one is on the back of her heel, where her heel meets her ankle. Pinch that spot hard where the tendon runs. Only do this a few times because it can REALLY stimulate strong contractions.

Sex and nipple stimulation work best IMO. Stay away from castor oil, it can cause severe diarreah and lead to dehydration. I know there are more reasons not to use castor oil I just can't think of them now. Good luck!


----------



## Suzannah (Nov 19, 2001)

She did nipple stimulation - nothing. I also told her no castor oil, and I think she is holding off for the time being.

Anything else?


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

squatting

i heard ingesting semen...seriously!

some people say acupuncture and chiropractic care. i have no idea about that though


----------



## granolamom (Sep 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajessica*
Nipple stimulation!

worked for me twice!!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

There's an acupressure point that's tender when you're in late pg, that helps to stimulate labor. It's about 4" above the inner ankle.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

I have a friend who got a pedicure while 8 mos pg, as a special treat... and went into labor within hours. If nothing else, it would be a special treat!


----------



## acystay (Aug 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penelope*
I have a friend who got a pedicure while 8 mos pg, as a special treat... and went into labor within hours. If nothing else, it would be a special treat!

This worked for me too! I have DH rub my feet both times. There are so many points around the feet/ankle that get stimulated. Just have hubby/so do this. The acupressure point you are looking for is the spleen 6 so have her do that. She needs to find the spot and then have someone press on it for her.

Also, pineapple (fresh) is good to eat right now. It has enzymes that stimulate the uterus. Blasmic viniger as well. W/ my second pg, I would eat 1/4 pineapple go on a walk and cntrx would start.

Sex is the best for this.

Talk to the baby. Swear this works! w/ my 3rd I finally got to a point (10 days over) and just said come on! I really want to met you now so will you please please come out! And well 2 hours later my 3rd child was born. Swear to G*d!

Black and Blue chosh but you really shouldn't do that w/o m/w or dr okay first.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jilian*
Sex and nipple stimulation work best IMO. Stay away from castor oil, it can cause severe diarreah and lead to dehydration. I know there are more reasons not to use castor oil I just can't think of them now. Good luck!

I agree with this one. When our OB wanted to induce me, we talked him into giving us a couple days, went out for extra spicy chicken wings for dinner, after a long walk, and then did above. The next morning at 8:00 am my contractoins woke me at 8:00 am.

My MIL used castor oil with both her kids, and she warned me to stay away from it at all costs. It can cause such a painful labor.


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

moved to birth and beyond


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Just wanted to clarify on the sex part (in case anyone didn't know) the semen helps ripen the cervix, so semen needs to come into contact with the cervix. The act of sex alone probably won't do it, the prostaglandin injection is the key part.


----------



## Thmom (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jilian*
Just wanted to clarify on the sex part (in case anyone didn't know) the semen helps ripen the cervix, so semen needs to come into contact with the cervix. The act of sex alone probably won't do it, the prostaglandin injection is the key part.

The prostagladin will ripen the cervix, but the act alone can stimulate labor. Orgasm releases oxytocin and causes the uterus to contract.
IME the best thing to do is give hubby a blow job, swallow, let him stimulate the heck out of her (nipples and everything else, this gets the Oxytocin flowing) then good vaginal sex making sure to get the semen as close to the cervix as possible


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

And if DH/DP won't cooperate you can do the orgasm part all by yourself.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
And if DH/DP won't cooperate you can do the orgasm part all by yourself.









:

that just reminded me, DP did the cervex ripening part, but I had to finish on my own.


----------



## rachiem (Jul 2, 2005)

I vote for pulling out a good breast pump and going to town. I tried with a manual and it didnt work for me, but I think an electric one might work better.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

I am a bit worried about this happening myself, as what I think are my dates are about 3 weeks beyond the ultrasound dates and my last baby was quite late.

Is your friend having any other kind of diagnostic done? I see she is using a midwife so I'm not sure whether U/S would be part of the toolkit, but when I was 41 weeks they did a check on amniotic fluid via U/S, the idea being that if there was enough then there was no reason to worry.

So is 2 weeks overdue the "magic date" for a specific reason? Can your friend ask for any other kind of diagnostic to ensure the health of the baby without going for induction?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

:

But she should still try the natural inductions. Those won't work unless everything's ready anyhow.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

If none of the above suggestions worked, I'd personally try the homeopathic cohoshes before I'd go in for Pitocin. Pitocin labor sucks.

Labor







for your friend!


----------



## Suzannah (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't think there is a medical reason for the induction; the midwife, although a midwide, is associated with a research and teaching hospital that tends to lean to medical intervention.

I called her yesterday and haven't heard from her, so hopefully she's busy!!!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I used castor oil and had no problems. I had to take a double amount 4 hours apart. All I got was bh I got an hours break and then the real ones arrived. dd was born an hour later


----------

